# TJA Activation Question



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking to perform TJA activation with VCP, but have a couple of questions based upon auto scan report for A5 module after having camera re-calibration performed recently. 

Here is the fault found in A5 after re-calibration:










I’ve read that sometimes VCDS can see faults of this nature after being connected to calibration systems, and shouldn’t be of concern since the status of camera is operational. I can try to clear the fault code, but it comes right back. 

Next is about the SW: version. When reviewing how to flash in the GolfMK7.com forum there is a good write up by the user Tac and in the notes he mentions Front Camera Module A5 - SW: 3Q0980654 revision F or newer. Just want confirmation I meet this parameter per the picture above?

Will this missing message fault cause the camera to be bricked if I flash the camera’s firmware? Or since the process of flashing has one perform “EraseFullMemory” the firmware is cleared out and then flashed with the new firmware and therefore the missing message isn’t an issue and cleared out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

99.9% sure Anhaenger is referring to the/a trailer, have any changes there or hook ups?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> 99.9% sure Anhaenger is referring to the/a trailer, have any changes there or hook ups?


Nope, nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Went back and reviewed all my auto scan logs and for A5 I show the following:

Part No SW: 3QD 980 654
HW: 3QD 980 654 A
Component: MQB_B_MFK H08 1272

@sdvolksGTi was kind enough to flash @2019TiguanSELPRLINE for TJA and here is his auto scan results for A5:










Above in my original post you’ll see mine. We both have 2019 MY, but mine is an earlier build (10/18). Curious as to why it appears I have original software for the camera? While Kurt from his scan has SW revision L and his component is H09 0610, while mine is H08 1272?

When I first looked into performing this mod, I saw mentions that it works with revision F or later. This was looking at individuals who had done this on 2017 Golf MK7s, so I’d imagine on a 2019 Tiguan I’d have at least version F or greater. 

Based upon what I see my fear is if I attempt this mod and I brick the camera. Plus this works in conjunction with other systems, so I’m sure this could cause other systems to have potential issues. 

Anyone or even @Vasia01 have any idea why I’d have such an older version of software on a 2019 model? I know I could ask the dealer to perform a SVM (software version management), but that’s ~2 hours of labor. Unless there’s a way to get or utilize this missing message to get VW to update to the current version?

You’d think they’d see this at delivery, if not delivery when my windshield got replaced and needed to be re-calibrated, or better yet you may know me from here’s the most expensive mulch so please recalibrate my camera and align my rear suspension. Oh and replace my rack and pinion since it’s had a malfunction since taking delivery (thank god I had scans to have it covered under warranty). 

Open to ideas, thanks!

Chris


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

No need any update. 3QD camera work fine. To enable TJA you need upload dataset *tiguan_frontcamera_3qd980654.zdc*


Up to 06.01.2019 Tiguan has *3QD980654* camera. After 07.01.2019 *3Q0980654L*


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Vasia01 said:


> No need any update. 3QD camera work fine. To enable TJA you need upload dataset *tiguan_frontcamera_3qd980654.zdc*
> 
> 
> Up to 06.01.2019 Tiguan has *3QD980654* camera. After 07.01.2019 *3Q0980654L*


Will this work on both camera builds? His is the *3QD980654* and Mine should likely be the *3QD980654L* as it's a later build


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> No need any update. 3QD camera work fine. To enable TJA you need upload dataset *tiguan_frontcamera_3qd980654.zdc*
> 
> 
> Up to 06.01.2019 Tiguan has *3QD980654* camera. After 07.01.2019 *3Q0980654L*


So his SW version that ends with L isn’t an impact and mine having no letter designation won’t cause any issues? 

The HW model is really what matters then from what you’re saying? 

Will the fault code that’s present after the camera being re-calibrated cause any issues? Should I have the dealer clear it out or will uploading this fix that issue?

Zabes mentioned he thinks it refers to trailer/hitch. I don’t have that, so should I look into coding to see if the dealer accidentally coded for one?

If I recall, you used this same file on your Tiguan correct Vasia?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zabes64 said:


> Will this work on both camera builds? His is the *3QD980654* and Mine should likely be the *3QD980654L* as it's a later build


Zabes, sdvolksGTi gave me the info when he coded Kurt’s and it ends with L for his. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Zabes64 said:


> Will this work on both camera builds? His is the *3QD980654* and Mine should likely be the *3QD980654L* as it's a later build


For 3QD980654 you need upload *tiguan_frontcamera_3qd980654.zdc*
for 3Q0980654L you need upload *tiguan_frontcamera_3q0980654l.zdc 
*
Possible flash camera to 3Q0980654S. VCP has dataset for Tiguan.

3Q0980654L - Street sign recognition not work correct, freezes. The best camera for me is 3QD980654.


Cameras has same hardware.




Reihenmotor5 said:


> Will the fault code that’s present after the camera being re-calibrated cause any issues? Should I have the dealer clear it out or will uploading this fix that issue?
> 
> Zabes mentioned he thinks it refers to trailer/hitch. I don’t have that, so should I look into coding to see if the dealer accidentally coded for one?


Try check coding and adaptaion Gateway 19 module and A5 camera. You camera replaced, or only calibrated?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> For 3QD980654 you need upload *tiguan_frontcamera_3qd980654.zdc*
> for 3Q0980654L you need upload *tiguan_frontcamera_3q0980654l.zdc
> *
> Possible flash camera to 3Q0980654S. VCP has dataset for Tiguan.
> ...


Only calibrated. Got VCP up and running but not showing Guided Functions in English so I can select upload parameters. 

If I don’t clear the fault would it cause an issue with flashing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Only calibrated. Got VCP up and running but not showing Guided Functions in English so I can select upload parameters.



Guided Function -> Apps -> Upload parameter data -> next, next, next -> select ECU -> Open ZDC file. select EraseFullMemory.


Camera flashing can't solve you problem.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Guided Function -> Apps -> Upload parameter data -> next, next, next -> select ECU -> Open ZDC file. select EraseFullMemory.
> 
> 
> Camera flashing can't solve you problem.


Yea, got the steps but when translating with my Google app through the camera don’t see Upload Parameter data. 

Figured it wouldn’t, just want to make sure it being present doesn’t cause an issue with flashing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

https://youtu.be/fp5OrSc0fYE?t=34
https://youtu.be/DhjRljStu6o?t=50

I use EN lang.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

If there's ANYONE here from the GTA who would be able to help me get this setup onto my car I would be most grateful!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> https://youtu.be/fp5OrSc0fYE?t=34
> https://youtu.be/DhjRljStu6o?t=50
> 
> I use EN lang.


What are these new parameter uploads doing for functionality? 

If I were to do anything else, it might be the rear deck lid. I have a 7 seater, but considering loading up the 5 seater parameters. Need to find all that it is involved if coding is also involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Rei, did you purchase a VCP?


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

anyone here in texas wanna help me do this? 
$talk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Rei, did you purchase a VCP?


No, sdvolksGTI was kind enough to mail his to me so I could flash mine. Going to help @Zabes64 flash his before sending the cable back. My buddy @type17volkswagen went in on a laptop for VCDS since he purchased the VCDS cable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 if i buy the vcp cable can you help me flash mine. i will send remote control of my laptop screen?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> Reihenmotor5 if i buy the vcp cable can you help me flash mine. i will send remote control of my laptop screen?


I can assist, can you provide me with the auto scan to get info on your A5 controller?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

I will PM you tonight when I'm off work. Which vag cable do I need ? Website? The only tool i have right now is obd11 idk if that will do a5 scan. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

https://www.xcar360.com/vag-can-pro-professional-vcp-diagnostic-tool-for-vw-audi-seat-and-skoda.html


Is that the cable I need? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

This is what you need:


https://vcpsystem.com/p99,vcp-can-professional.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

@Vasia01 now that the parameters are loaded and working, is there any coding needed to enable Emergency Assist?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pulled this from a while back before being able to flash the camera for TJA. I haven’t gone in to look at this module, but wondering if anyone knows if these should be active to enhance/round off the capabilities gained through TJA. Granted this is taken from an Arteon, so it may not an exact match or have same capabilities due to variances in equipment. Any advice appreciated. Thanks!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Nvm that system is 360usd ? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, sdvolksGTI was kind enough to mail his to me so I could flash mine. Going to help @Zabes64 flash his before sending the cable back. My buddy @type17volkswagen went in on a laptop for VCDS since he purchased the VCDS cable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL I was thinking about asking him the same thing. Would throw a couple bucks his way. After the headlight fiasco, though, it kind of scared me off. Nice of SD to do that!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> LOL I was thinking about asking him the same thing. Would throw a couple bucks his way. After the headlight fiasco, though, it kind of scared me off. Nice of SD to do that!


Yea @sdvolksGTi top notch for sending, greatly appreciated. 

Yea tough break on the headlights, but after looking through I can see why. I’d probably done the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Found coding to enable Emergency Assist after flashing camera, need to apply coding to get the beep notification and the autonomous braking when EA is engaged due to lack of steering input after warnings from ACC/LKA. Even though I’ve flashed, EA isn’t working so I suspect I need to go in and perform this coding. If anyone is familiar with this coding, welcome to review before performing. End result should be:

https://youtu.be/tyPSpattd_c

Code:
Traffic Jam Assistant + Emergency Assistant:
Import zdc files via VCP
Stg A5 installed (VZE / LA)
must be second generation (part number begins with 3Q0, identification "MQB_B_MFK")
The parameters are currently only available for control units with index G (SW0231) and H (SW0271 / SW0272), but older ones can be updated:
FL_3Q0980654_0220 -> Index F (currently no TJA parameters)
FL_3Q0980654_0231 -> Index G
FL_3Q0980654_0271 -> Index H
FL_3Q0980654_0272 -> Index H
if an update is necessary, then byte 14 bit 3 must be set actively in the coding
If Lane Assist has not been activated there so far, it must first be activated
*
Stg 13 installed (ACC)
MRRevo 1.4 required (part number starts with 3Q) because the old ones are not compatible with the new camera
recognizable by the 11-byte + coding (the 'old' only have 7 bytes)
STG A5> Coding> Byte 16> Bit 2-3 must be set to "08 EA_Variant2"
Activate STG 03> Coding> Byte 29> Bit 5
STG 13> Coding> Byte 04> Activate bit 2 ("Emergency Assist installed")
STG 09> Login: 31347> Adjustment> Channel "Außenlicht_Blinker-Warnblinken_durch_Fahrerassistent"> set to "active"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Went through the steps above, only item not present is Byte 29 under ABS. Nothing shows under that Byte, so cant active that bit. Not sure if anyone has any suggestions. Too bad traffic is bad and I don’t have a long enough straightaway to test since the notification isn’t immediate after the Take over steering message. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersushi (Dec 17, 2019)

*TJA?*



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which country Tiguan do you have? If it’s NA what year model, and did enabling TJA work? Thanks.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

supersushi said:


> Which country Tiguan do you have? If it’s NA what year model, and did enabling TJA work? Thanks.


NAR, 2019 SEL-P R Line, and you saw the pic? Ha, yes it worked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

https://youtu.be/KU_inLm6RsI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersushi (Dec 17, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> supersushi said:
> 
> 
> > Which country Tiguan do you have? If it’s NA what year model, and did enabling TJA work? Thanks.
> ...


Is it USA, Mexico, or Canada? I read somewhere that USA tiguans are equipped with 8 parking sensors (instead of 12 like everywhere else) and doesn’t support TJA because of the lack of the 4 side sensors (two side back and front) which is also why we don’t have self park.


----------



## Dbolot1 (Sep 9, 2020)

*Need help with activating TJA on Atlas SEL-P*

This looks like older thread by I was wondering if someone could help me activate TJA on Atlas SEL-P. I have A5, HW number 3Q0980654A HW version H09, software number 3Q0980654L SW version 0610. I was wondering is flashing file for Tiguan: tiguan_frontcamera_3q0980654l.zdc would enable TJA on Atlas. I am complete noob with this, if anyone could help that would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pliniopba (Oct 4, 2021)

Could anyone provide passat_frontcamera_3Q0980654h.zdc file?


----------

